# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 47



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck tomorrow Starr   

Congrats to Moomin & Doods, fingers crossed for many more


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Holly -  
Jodsterrun - 
Jo9 -  
Judy620 -  ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one(s)   
Doods28 - BFP Feb Stat put little one(s)   
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one(s)  
Sarahjj - BFP March Stay put little one(s)  
​
* IVF Students   *​


Struthie - stimming, E/C Wednesday 8th March 

Bobble - stimming, E/C Wed 8th March 

Misky - stimming, E/C Friday 10th March 

Star - stimming 

Kellydallard - D/R 

JED - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Moomin & DH

Lets hope this thread continues this great roll 

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to Moomin and Doods.               

And lots of positive vibes to Jo and Sarah.        

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow!
Massive Congratulations Moomin!  So glad you tested early!

Have a fantastic 9 months.

Also, congratulations to Lily on those flash looking words.

Off to work now
Congratulations again Moomin.

Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
Just got back from our holiday in Thailand.  It was nice but dh and I got food poisoning 3 days out of the 7 that we were there for so that put a bit of a dampener on things!  Never mind, a holiday is a holiday and it beats being at work!

I haven't had a chance to catch up on news but couldn't help but noticing your news Moomin and Doods! - Congratulations!!!!!!!!  Fantastic news girls!!!!!

As for me, well I started downregging again today - back on the rollercoaster and hoping for better luck second time around! 

Well, am off to get some lunch so will pop back on tomorrow with some personals.

Lots of love
Jo xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

MArvellous News !!!!!!!!!! Moomin!
Enjoy ur 9 months.
Do send some of the babydust to us 2ww girls


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your messages.... did another test this morning and the word 'PREGNANT' came up almost straight away!!!  Still hasn't sunk in .... still having a bit of spotting ...... but hoping that is from my polyp .... no clots or anything .... and is a lot less that what it has been ... go most of the day without anything and then seems to start about 4pm!!!  Bizzare...... was in bed by 9pm last night as I was so tired... DH took me out for a lovely meal, but lost my appetite completely... and had a horrendously sore throat which thankfully has eased a bit this morning.

Right off to email the good news to my consultant

Sorry will be back tomorrow with personals...got my occupation health appointment today!!!

Have a good day and sending lots of babydust your way.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Julie  

Sending you loads of        Hun..... you have had so much [email protected] to deal with, and completely understand why you want to move away.  We will still be able to keep up with you on the friends thread.  To be honest I can't even start to know how you feel.  But you know that we are all here for you when you do decide to start your treatment again..... 

If I have a big win on the lottery I will send some your way...... 

Sending loads of love and hugs to both you and your DP

Katherine

xxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning girls,

Just wanted to give Julie a huge   . Take care honey and I hope with all my   that you don't have to wait for treatment and get the natural miracle that you deserve. Try not to think that you have done something bad in the last life, but that you have been singled out to go through all this so that when your baby does come you will apreciate it all the more and be the best Mum   .

Sending loads of     to Jo, Judy and Sarah.

Shazia   for tomorrow hon.

Lots of     follie inducing vibes for Struthie and     dring vibes for Kelly and Starr and   to all you other lovely ladies.

I hope you don't me sticking around for a bit. I don't feel ready to leave you lovely ladies just yet but I won't be offended if anyone would rather I didn't stick around.

D x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie...
YAY! CONGRATULATIONS MOOMIN AND DOODS!     fabulous news and I'm thrilled for you both!
Good luck to those still waiting to test, or at various stimming/down-regging stages    
Julie sweetheart – have pm'd you  
Had rest of bloodwork back – all normal, which I guess is a good thing, but it does mean we still have no answers as to why our blastocyst transfer failed. Hey ho, just need to trust that the next one will.
Will try and call in later when I have more time.
Tons of love to all,
C xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Moomin- have you peeled yourself off the ceiling yet

Doods-just think you will be posting on the buns in the oven thread same time as Moomin 

Julie-hunny I am so sorry your af messes you around,it was not stupid of you to think you might be pg.If only we could turn our brains off hey?? you have had so much to deal with lately,heres hoping it all gets lots better very soon   

Judy-when do you test hunny   loads of luck winging your way 

Starr-sorry if I am being   are you going for a scan today?? read your post on the friens thread,feel v.same at the mo. huge hugs hunny  

Jo-welcome back  loads of luck for this cycle babes    you deserve it!!

Huge bundles of love to all,I apologise in advance for the me me me bit coming up.

I am absolutely over the moon for all you lovlies with BFP'S lately,it seems like we are on a roll,it couldn't have happened to such deserving people. I just think I am at a real low lately,just want to    feel so sick to the stomach as well,I am on a bit of a downer cos I am pretty sure I have ov'd while d/r but dont get to find out for sure until next Monday when I go for my scan 

I know alot of you will feel like this,but I just feel like a flipping reject,got no self esteem lately(ok so now I am crying  ) I started on the clomid boards,that didnt work ,so moved on to IUI,that didnt work!!! Just feel like I am going through the motions and feel there is no light at the end of the tunnel.

Sorry for the rambel,but I think I needed it,cant stop crying for some reason so I will pop back later

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Where has everyone gone  Suppose I ought to go and do something usefull !!

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to say Congratulations to Moomin & Richard! (see, I TOLD you you'd soon be pushing that pram!) So pleased for you both, especially after all the worry you've had. x
and also Congratulations to Doods & DH! 
               

Also special      to Jo (thinking of you sweetie, not long now!) and Sarah & Judi on 2ww.

 to ********** (see you on the friends bit honey. x) and  to Kelly (really hope you haven't ov'd sweetie...    for you.

Catwoman - glad the results came back clear, but know how you feel in hoping there was a reason.  x

Well done on scan Struthie. Good luck for Wednesday. 

 to everyone else....
Love Molly
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just popped in to say Congrats to Moomin and DH!       

So tired you have to go to bed at 9 pm eh? Not a bad case of twins is it?  

Have a very happy & healthy 9 months. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello Girls,

*Jed* - Welcome back 
Sorry to hear about the food poisoning but glad you enjoyed the rest of your holiday 
Good luck with the d/r 

*Moomin05* - Congratulations again! 

*********** * - Sorry you are feeling so down 

*Doods28* - Don't you go anywhere until you have supplied me with details from your first scan for the list&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 

*Kellydallard* - Hope you are feeling a tad better now 
It is not such a problem if you have ov'd just means a while longer on d/r hope all is well though. 

*Cathy A * - How are you doing?


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Jo lots & lots of luck for testing tomorrow                                     

Kelly - hope you are feeling better  

Moomin   have you come back to earth yet? Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months  

Catwoman - glad blood results were OK. Hope you are OK  

Doods - of course we want you to stick around   Hope you are feeling OK  

Julie     

Jo Jed - glad to see you back safely. hope you are over your food poisoning.

Judy - how is the 2ww going for you?? Hope you are OK  

Hello to everyone else  

6 days til I test. Feeling a bit up & down, but trying to stay positive. Hoping & praying.......

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

to Jo for today. Keeping everything crossed for you hon.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - wishing you loads of luck today sending loads of                     and some            

Hope you get the positive result you so deserve.

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, just popped in (haven't been around for some time), but wanted to say congrats to Moomin. Also sorry to hear that Julie is still having a rough time of it. There's no easy way out of this living nightmare, which is what it feels like a lot of the time.

But I wanted also to share my good news with you all to give you a bit of hope if you need it. (I notice my name is still on the 'taking time out' thread, so thought I should be moved...). We got a 2nd successive BFP (this after being told I was early menopausal and would not respond to stimulation drugs). That was back in December, and I'm now nearly 15 weeks pregnant (EDD 28 Aug 06). I never thought I would survive the loss of our first baby last summer. I certainly couldn't ever imagine feeling happy, or even hopeful. Well, I now feel both (partly because we've also got a 'fur' baby, our puppy Holly, who is just gorgeous as Molly can confirm!). 

Sometimes when I felt at my most low, I'd come onto these boards and read something somebody had written that would really lift me and gave me encouragement to go on hoping. So here's wishing lots of     to you. Keep telling yourselves you will be a mum, and you will.

Lots of love,
Abby


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Argghhh - just back from the clinic and I just feel like  I have 6 follies on my right ovary,but only one on my left ovary,I can't understand what is going on.
If I don't get 7 eggs at collection then I can't egg share and it will have to be our last go because we will have to pay the full cost,so if it doesn't work we will be sunk.
I don't understand why this is happening,and it looks like e/c will be put back to next Wednesday.

I'm supposed to be meeting my brothers new girlfriend today but I feel rubbish.

Sorry will be back later xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

All

Sorry about no peronals but I am in a bit of a strange place at the moment.

I did a test this morning which was negative, so I knew before we went to the clinic.  And just when I thought life couldn't be anymore cruel, they told me that although they fertilised, the quality of my eggs was very poor.  It could be a 'bad batch' so have suggested we do one more IVF, but if they turn out the same, then that would be it.  It could also be the reason why I miscarried. 

My options then would be egg donation (with a 3-5 year waiting time), egg donation treatment in Spain (6 month waiting time), named donation (although there is no way that I could ask my sister or my cousin)  surrogacy or adoption.  All of those obviously mean that I'll never be able to have a baby that is genetically my own. 

I just feel like such a failure, and that I have let everybody down - especially Pete.

I hope you all understand, but I need some time away from the boards.  I'm not sure if that will be days, weeks, or months, but I just can't be around for a bit.  But that doesn't mean that I won't be thinking of you all, & wishing you all all the luck in the world.

Much love
Jo
xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Jo  - I'm so sorry to read your news.  The whole IVF business seems so hard and so cruel sometimes.

Look after yourself and DH 

  

Abby - congratulations and thanks for your post.  I'm like you - I always get a lot out of reading people's success stories.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hi to all the other IUI/IVF girls

love Rachel xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So sorry for the BFN Jo  and for the news about your egg quality...doubly disappointing and hurtful for you. I don't know what to say that would be of any comfort to you right now but I'm sure Pete loves you for being you and will not see you as a failure.

I hope that you'll find a way forward in time when you are not so raw...  I understand your need for a break away from here, but we'll all be here for you when you're ready to come back.

Big hugs to you both. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jo,

I am so sorry hon.     Thinking of you and wish you strength to continue your journey when you are ready.

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Abby - lovely to see you posting your great news and giving us all some hope and encouragement (as Holly says: "Faith & Hope, Faith & Hope"...). 

Struthie - don't get too disheartened just yet - a week is a long time in politics AND a long time in tx cycles!     for your follies getting a spurt on.

 to Rachel, Sarah, Starr, Lily, Kelly, Moomin, Doods, Cathy & all you other ladies....

Molly x

PS. And yes, fur-baby Holly does look gorgeous!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

what  more gorgeous than Caleb!!??


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

jo
so sorry and sending you    

as for me, it over for me too. i started to bleed exactly 10 days after the EC.  
judy


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Judy

I'm really sorry to hear it hasn't worked.    Look after yourselves.

Rachel xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Jo       
So sorry for your news. Take care. Thinking of you.    Z

Judy - so sorry for your news too. Hope you are OK.   
        

Sarahjj
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Why does there always seem to be a pattern,just when we start getting good news and some bfp's,lots of bad things start happening and lots of bfn's ,its so unfair.

Judy -so sorry you have started to bleed hunny,I cant imagine how you are feeling right now,thinking of you loads.

Jo-Sorry you got a bfn babe,such a shame about your eggs. I really hope the next IVF works for you,I know that is no comfort at the moment,If I could shorten the waiting list for eggs for you I would.take care hunny.

Sarah-   hang in there sweetie,everything is crossed for you  

Struthie-think you nedd a huge follie dance chick                       I know I am not at that stage yet,but I am thinking of you loads  I must admit I am not looking forward to that part.

Big hugs to all you lovlies. I am feeling a bit better today,went to the gym and swimming today and have been into town with my sis and bought some lovely stuff from Lush ready to pamper myself in the 2ww(hopefully) and I am going to the gym again tomorrow with my BIL. just trying to keep busy till mondays scan 

Kelly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Judy620 – Sorry to hear your bad news   Take care.

Jo9 – Sorry to see your news, there is not much I can say apart from my thoughts are with you  



Abby Carter – Congratulations on the BFP!!!!!!  
Thank you for taking the time to post your news. It helps me when I feel like there is no point in going on to look back and see the successes!
(I have moved your details on the list)

Struthie – Sorry to hear you are feeling pants chick 
Can you not have a higher dose of stimms?
Follie Dance for you.......


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Jo and Judy so sorry for the bfn's girls. Its so unfair this ivf business.. such a lottery xxx

Struthie  grow follies grow !!!!

Kelly glad to see you're feeling a bit better honey. My doc said that once you start stimming you should feel ton's better xxx

Abby congratulations on your pg. Good news is always welcome here !!

Cathy good to see you posting.. how's those 2 bubbas??

Sorry not been on all week. Had a really bad night on Monday. I'm always really happy to see good news on here, but monday i found myself in a big hole of negativity about what will happen if we fail this time and spent most of the evening in floods of tears and falling apart. Just kept thinking if the good news will always pass me by. Had a really long chat with my best friend who managed to calm me down and put things back into perspective. 
Yesterday went back to the clinic for my scan and bloods results. All good so start stimming on friday. The doc reassured me that all my feelings are normal and that once i start stimming i should feel tons better and more positive.   I've also booked a reflexology session for friday to help me relax and de stress......

Hope everyone is ok

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star -  
Hope you feel better soon.

Girls I have made a few adjustments to the list. It was looking rather huge with names we have not sen posting in ages so I have done my best (from my c**p memory) to take some of them off.
If I have taken you off and you are still active on this thread , I apologise and just pm me to put you back on. Like wise if you see a name on there and know this persons detail are wrong or they are not posting anymore, just let me know.
I hope I have not caused offence to anyone


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Is it me or has this thread gone really quiet? I miss all of you  

Starr-It was really spooky when reading your post as thats how I have been feeling,had a real melt down the other day and couldn't stop    atleast we know we are not alone.When is your next scan hunny

Momin and doods-hope you two are ok Dont totally leave us will you   ?

Rachel-hi sweetie,how are things with you??

Lily-great job on the list chick,good idea  

Big hugs to all

Off to the gym and swimming again today  why oh why !!

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Kelly 
I am still here but I had my meltdown yesterday so been feeling very   

Starr - hope you are feeling better today,its so hard,and sometimes you can't help but good news will pass you by.

Lilly - I didn't even ask,I'm on 3 amps of menopur,but I will ask tomorrow if things are still not growing when I have my scan tomorrow morning.
Hope you are ok  

So sorry to Jo and Judy,its so hard after a negative and it hurts so much  

Right I'm trying to get my positive head back on today,this time tomorrow I hope I have good follie news!
Love to all xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say hi to Starr - glad you're starting stimming. I think you get to a point with d/reg when it all seems like you're not getting anywhere.

Remember - why shouldn't it work? You have every chance of being successful sweetie!

Relaxation is just what you need - by the time you get to EC you'll be all chilled and ready for the challenges to come.

Sending you lots of    

Cathy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been around since Monday.

I made the mistake of thinking telling the girls on Monday was going to be the lowest point     Tears, tantrums, rumours, sh*t stirring ooohhhh yes I have had & am having it all. Wound up like a spring & on an emotional knife edge. 

Off to catch up, need to do personals.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jo sweetie am so very sorry to read your news. Did they not tell you earlier about the quality of your eggs? Seems a bit unfair to me. Really hope you get to have another go.

Judy sorry to read your news too, will you go again?

Hi Kelly, ur right it has gone very quiet on this thread recently, looks like alot of people have gravitated over to the friends one. Hows things with you? Any stimming date yet?

Well went for scan yestreday and all is well. We have one baby and one heartbeat, very bizarre to see at this stage but such a relief. There was aniother sac there but they think it is empty. I have to go back in 2 weeks to have another look. They think it probably started out as a twin pregnancy but just didn't develop.

Kisses everyone, sorry for short post but am still not 100% after terrible flu and my brain is still a few notches below normal  

Shazia


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Judy honey     so sorry that it wasn't good news for you hon.

Struthie - I would definitely ask about upping your Menopur. I only had 7 follies at my scans but was upped to 5 vials for the last few days and got 9 at EC. Here is a follie dance to help as well.
         

Kelly and Starr - I hope you are both feeling more     soon when you start stimming. 

Erica - sorry to hear that work is so bad just now,   hope it gets better soon and make the most of your weekend to relax.

Sarah - stay     hon - it's the only thing for it!

 to Holly, Molly, Lilly, Abby, KJ, Jed, Jodi, Rachel, Petal, Murtle, Lilly, Moomin, Shazia and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shazia  ,

Managed to miss your post somehow.

Great news about your ickle bubba! 

D x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Doods sweetie

Do you have a scan date yet? Where did you have ur treatment?

Shazia


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to Candy for the new thread & Lilly for the updated list, where would we be without you both   
Moomin & Doods -      hope your both ok, does it feel real yet?
JED - Glad you enjoyed your holiday but sorry to hear you suffered food poisoning for a few days   what a pain.   with d/r & everything crossed that it's going to be second time lucky    
Claire - Great news that all blood tests are ok   although I do understand your need for answers. And  the next one IS going to work, 2nd time lucky for us both!!
Sarah -        for the 6th.
Struthie -        a little follie dance for you. Please don't worry too much, on the Friday before ec I had 8 follies, 12 on the Mon but by at ec on the Weds they got 16 eggs   as I'd had a last minute spurt!! That can happen & there were no extra drugs. Goodluck at your scan tomorrow.
Kelly -   for your scan on Monday.
Starr -   understand totally & you will feel much better now that you're about to start stimming.
Shazia -   glad the scan went well, you must be relieved & overjoyed.
Jillynuttypops -    

   to Rachel, Jodi, Molly, Holly & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo & Judy
Im so very, very sorry   to read both of your posts.
I know just how you are feeling at the moment because that was me at the beginning of January. There are no words appropraite or strong enough   to express everything that I would like to say.

I just want you to know that I am thinking of you both    & here if you need/want to chat.

Right now it feels like the end of the world & like it will never get better but believe me it does. Just remember small steps & one day at a time     

Take care & lots of love.

Erica.xxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. Still reeling from pain but i guess one has to move. I dont know whether I would go in for another round of tratment soon. need a break.

luv judy


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a   this morning from a natural DIUI (donor sperm). I asked clinic if i could try and get a free DIVF, but was told i am too young (25). It's only available to women 30-35. Is this the case for every clinic? What's your experiences girls? Also, what have some of you girls had to pay for DIVF (donor sperm)?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo and Judy - So sorry to hear your news... sending you both lots of      

Back in minute... DH needs to use the phone!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right I'm back

Kelly - thanks for the Pm, will send one back in a mo.

Sorry haven't been around for the last couple of days but seemed to have been really busy... Tuesday I had an occupational health appointment for work (waste of time that was... and she told me not to get excited about the pregnancy yet... as early days.... don't think she realised what we had been through to get to this stage.... nearly wacked her one!!), then had to work a late shift.  Yesterday I had to work 12 til 8.  Then today I have been off, but had a dentist appointment and then went to see my mum.

Feeling ok at the moment, get very tired in the evenings, boobs are killing me at times and peeing lots, but so far so good.

haven't heard from my consultant yet as to when my first scan is as he is away until Monday, hoping to make my appointment with my GP next week to!

The other good news is is that I have had no spotting now for a couple of days and I am now back to only 2 cyclogest a day!!!

Shazia - Glad to hear that your scan went well

Doods - Any news yet of when yours will be 

Erica - Work must be so horrible for you at the moment, but we are here if you need to rant

Right gonna sign off now as need to go and sort out dinner as I am so hungry tonight!!!

Catch you all tomorrow

Moomin
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Struthie* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow 
I hope you have good news but if not I would definitely ask about increasing your stimms I know each clinic are different but my clinic will allow up to 6 amps per day.
Why have they started you off on three? Do you have a history of over stimming? Sorry I know I am nosey!

*Star* - I hope you feel better when you start stimming tomorrow 

*Shazia* - I am so glad the scan went well. It must be so reassuring to see a little heart beat beating away. Congratulations again 

*Moomin05* - I hope you are not busying your self to much! Rest up a while chick, sending  round to make sure you put your feet up! 
So glad you have had no more spotting 

*Mouse14* - Sorry you have had a bfn 
You asked about funding for DIVF&#8230;&#8230;.. It is different for each area. Your local Primary Care Trust decides what residents can have funding for in the area they cover. It might be worth you giving them a call to find out the guide lines set bye them for your area. You will be able to get their number from direct enquiries or maybe your gp.
My personal experience has been that our PCT will fund for 2 IVF (donor or not) as long as you fit the criteria which also differs from trust to trust. I was 25 when I had my first IVF funded by the NHS (last year) as my area say you have to be over 20.
I hope you can find the info you need and good luck with your next tx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaaggghhhh - so much news!!!!  

Sorry I've not been around.  Had a manic week but think we are sorted now... just gotta get that stuff off the ship with the all impt PC!!!!

MOOMIN - OMG!  Well done to you both on your   You had such a nightmare getting there you fully need to be excited about it and I'm sending you every good wish for a healthy, happy pregnancy hunny!!!  Big loves to R from me too   

DOODS - Hunny - sensational to read your lovely news too darlin!  What a huge buzz to hear that!!  Keep well and safe and a thousand     for you and your DH too!

Jo - hopefully you are still reading... I'm so sorry for your horrible time you've been having   What a huge thing to try to get your head around.  Yóu've been through an incredible amount and I'm sure this must have been gut wrenching to hear.  I'm hoping with all my might that it's just a 'bad batçh'and going fwd it'll be ok.  In my thoughts and willing better times ahead that don't turn out to be the worst case... 

Jods - also thinking of you.... It can't be easy with all you have to deal with and family issues too  glad to hear that you're enjoying getting into th running again.  10 things to make your spirit sing....!

Jo/Jed - so dissapointed that your holiday was marred by dodgey tums.  Hope the rest helped at least.  Good to hear you're off on the road again and may it bring you a heap of happy news  

Judi - hi  so sorry to read your news.  There's nothing that makes it easier.... just time.  Take care and we'll do our best to get you through the tough old time it is.

Kelly - I've told you before that I've been worried about you and I still am.  Awful to hear how ill you've been feeling and Í really hope that you haven't ov - very worrying and I can imagine the uncertainty is driving you   Thinking of you sweetheart and sending you   and    

Starr - darlin, you've been going through it too.  So pleased your friend was so reassuing and supportive.  You can't help but have those thoughts when you've been through so much in the past.  But yes - Faith and Hope are my two angels sitting on each of my shoulders - would you like to borrow them for a bit??  Sending them to you to help you thru.  I'm sure it's going to get easier for you now  

Struthie - relief that you've got so many lovely follies!!  All sounding fabbie hun!  A thousand good wishes for your cycle and so hope we can put the dissapointment of the previous ones behind us and celebrate the good times ahead     

Erica - I can't imagine what it must be like for you at work at the moment.  What a truly nightmarish time you must be having.  It's all going to be so drawn out over the next until it reaches the end.  I truly hope it's not going to be too hard with your op as well....  Thinking of you darlin  

Abby C - just sooooooooooooo inspired to read your news!!!!!  What a great result to your painful and hard going year.  You've been in my thoughts so it's especially wonderful to hear that you are doing so very well.  This is heart warming for me as I too had the news about not responding etc - just goes to show doesn't it!! Continue to keep well and sending you every happiness to you and your DH for the rest of your pregnancy   PS - love your fur baby's name (hee hee!)

KJ - oooohhh of course Caleb is still right up there in the beautiful boyz club!  How are you hunny bunny  Rushed over to sisters today in the hope you'd be online but no  

Hey ya Molly!  had a nice time away?  Have you had the apptm with the prof yet  Thank you for asking in a previous post about how I feel about being back    It's quite strange and doesn't seem real yet.  I keep thinking we are here for a visit.  There's lots of things that I don't like and one of them is that you lovely lot are a long way away as well as the tv being crap, radio not playing music I like, unable to find a decent health food shop (!) etc.... but love the fresh tasting food, having my old things around me again (draws I used when I was a kid!), photo albums, neice, sis, etc etc.  Guess it'll take time but we'll get there!

Candy - are you better hunny?  J ok?

Julie - sending you   and will 'speak' to you on the friends thread.

Lilly - thanks so much for the updated list    You're a fantastic SIL and I'm sure you've made a real difference in their lives with your help and support.  I can't imagine that it was easy for you but you put yourself out and did it selflessly - GOLD STAR to you  

Shazia - sensational news!!  Does it feel real now?  Interesting about the little sac.  Makes you feel kind of sad doesn't it... but happy that you have a lovely little heart beating healthily away.  Keep well hunny and loves to Caroline when you speak.

Mouse - sorry I can't answer your question on this one.  Just sending you a whole lot of     for moving forward!

Got our apptmt on Thursday!  Eeek but good too.  Granny flat is organised now and Mr Claws is settling in.  He hasn't been outside the whole time we've been home so he's dying to explore.  Better post this before it's lost!!

Love you all!!

H xxxxxxxxx

PS please forgive me if I've missed anything


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Judy and Jo - so sorry to hear of your BFN's    sending you lots of  

Shazia - what an amazing experience, to see your baby's heartbeat on the scan.  You must be over the moon.  I hope you are feeling a bit better after your flu though.

Moomin - cant' beleive your mum told you not to get excited!  You deserve to get excited girl after everything you've been through!  Hope you're feeling ok.

Holly - I soooo know what you mean about the crap tv and radio stations!  I still grumble about it and I've been back 6 months now!  Takes a while to settle in, I still have my days where I'm about to pack up and shift back to the UK again!  But those days get less and less the more you settle in.  When is your appt with the NZ clinic babe?

Kelly - how are you going hun?  I am thinking about you often and hoping all will be ok for your scan on Monday.  It must be so worrying to think you might have ov'd already.  Fingers crossed for you!

As for me, well it's day 3 of downregging and nothing to report.  I'm just impatient to get on with it and start stimming.  My baseline scan is next Wed so not too far away.  Dh and I are going out for a good curry tonight since we haven't had once since leaving the UK.  Naan bread and Sag Aloo here I come.......  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm taking ½ days holiday today   so finishing at lunchtime. It's been a long week & with my brothers birthday on the 8th, DF's on the 13th & 2 girls at work too I need to do some shopping & I like nothing more than shopping for presents   

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend & "see" you all next week  

Moomin - Good to hear that all is well with you & it's worth being tired & having sore (.)(.) isn't it    Don't rush about, plenty of rest.    to the silly bint who said not to get excited, can't say what I want to, too many swear words!!
Struthie -   for your scan today, hope the follie dances worked.
Starr - Stimming starts today    
Lilly - Hi   hope you're ok.
Holly - Busy bee  but exciting times. Hope your pc hurries up we   & lots of luck for next Thursday    
JED - Hope d/r goes ok & that you enjoyed your curry last night 

Big loves to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quick one from me,got to dash,but scan this morning showed two follicles one one side and 7 maybe 8 on the other side and one huge cyst! The nurse reckons that there could be some hiding behind too,so am feeling happier now. 
Relieved for the recipient too.Have another scan at 10am on Monday,and e/c Wednesday afternoon. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - Great to hear you have a few more follies! I have been thinking of you all morning


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me.

Strutie-fab news on the follies hunny,I  can understand what you mean about the recipient too,it's not just you to worry about is it?? Loads of luck for next week    

Holly-dont be worried about me hunny,Im ok,think I just went through a bad patch of being ill all the flipping time,hope you have good news from your interview,keep us posted on the clinic appointment.

Shaziz-fantastic news on your scan hunny  stay intouch 

Moomin-think you need to change your ticker   so happy for you  let us know when your first scan is   

Lily-fancy seeing you here,we are all over the place lately arent we??

Erica-enjoy your weekend hunny!!Not long till sausage  

Jo-mmmm curry,I am hungry now.Thanks for the good wishes for Mon,hope your d/r is going ok??

Mouse-sorry about your bfn,cant really help you on the donor sperm bit,good luck with everything  

Judy-thinking of you loads hunny,we are here for you   

Nothing really from me,ended up cleaning a flat for my mother in laws estate agents today,it was horrid,then I cleaned at my BIL's and came home and did mine 

I am meeting a few of the girls off the Notts thread tomorrow for a meal so I am looking forward to that. Getting abit nervous about my first scan on Monday now though.

Love to all  have a good weekend  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Just for you I have changed my ticker.... now that is scarey seeing it on my posts!!!!

Struthie - Good news on your scan today.  Glad all went well for you, have been thinking about you today

Mouse - Sorry about your BFN - sorry can't help you on DIVF

Holly - so good to hear from you.  Starting to sink in now, now just want to have my scan so that I know is all ok.  Good luck with your appointment

No news yet about scan, should find out on Monday.  Absolutely dead on my feet today, not helped having to get up at 5am this morning to go to work.  Same again tomorrow and Sunday.... lovely!!!

Hope you all have a good weekend, and catch up with you all soon

Moomin
xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Hope everyone is oK.

Moomin- take care of yourself hun  

Kelly - hope you are OK  

Struthie- great news on your follies  

Hi Erica - hope your shopping went well  

Jed - good luck with the downregging  

Hi Holly - hope you are OK   Good luck with your appointment  

 to everyone else. Have a good weekend!

Three more days to go for me til I test..........
Sarahjj
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All


                             

As you can see i'm feeling better!! Been a really busy day so just a quickie..

Cathy ta for the lovely words hon. I know there's no reason it won't work for me. Love to you dh and bubbs xx

Kelly you've been busy. I hate cleaning!! Fancy coming round here 2morrow!!  Good luck for the scan on mon. Hope all goes well.

Holly yay! to being all moved in. Good luck for the appointment.xx

Erika your week sounds rough. Poor you... hope you enjoyed the shopping. (my fave thing!!)

Jed down regging suck eh !! lets hope you move on quick.

I'm feeling much better today...... started stimms this morning, really felt it was a step forward!!  Also had a fab session with the reflexologist... she was great and had treated people going through tx before. Apparantely i've got raging emotions and am quite out of balance. She also spent a lot of time om my ovaries/womb/tubes getting them balanced and free flowing....... felt great after and have booked again for next friday...

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Congratulations on BFP,s and hugs for the BFN'S.

I have been absent from posting for nearly a year but I have been watching the site.

Just want to share my current TX.

Last April some of you may remember me I had 1st IVF that was abandoned because I produced just 1 CYST on LP.
I stopped TX up until now as I sold my house and moved.
I am now in a lovely peaceful house very chilled and we decided to have another go at IVF.

Last Friday I had my FSH which was boarder line at 10 and started on top dose 6 amps Menapour a day.
I am now on day 7 of injecting on S/P.

I have had my first scan this morning but I disappointing news. 

Only 4 follies.
2 on right 16mm,15mm.
2 on left 11mm,10mm.

I am upset at this but this is better than last time.

I have booked for an acupuncture session tomorrow to see if I can spurt some more over the weekend.
I have another scan on Monday at 12pm.
I suppose it will depend on bloods.

I have read stories on this site about 1st scan showing small amount of follies and then 2nd scan showing more.I know it is quality not quantity.

All I can do is wait (as usual).

I read that moomin had 4 1st scan and now BFP .....This is fantastic news.
And struthie (remember me ?) you have done really well from your 1st scan to the 2nd scan..

Hi to Candy and Starr xx

I will let you know how I do.

Bobble x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Welcome back Bobble

I'm not far behind you xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Bobble-sorry your feeling abit down hunny,you know what they say "you only need one" and as you said you have done better than last time!! Whens your next scan hunny?? will be thinking of you  welcome to the thread 

Starr-glad your feeling a bit better sweetie,wont be long now   good luck with stimming   

Moomin-love the ticker    its real now  

Sarah-not long now hunny,got everything crossed for you    how do you feel??

Struthie-will be thinking of you Monday 

Hope you all have a fab weekend!!

Dont know if any of you will be able to help but do you know if you can take anything for diarreah while d/r

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Kelly,
Theoretically you should be able to take whatever while you're downregging.  It's only when you're close to or after ET that you have to be careful.

Perhaps give your clinic a ring though, as you never know what they'll say.

Hi to everyone,  will come back with personals later.  In the middle of a serious heatwave, so too hot to use the computer, just need to lie around for  a while.
later
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you have all had a good weekend 

*Jed * - how is the d/r going? Hope you enjoyed your curry! 

*ERIKA* - How did the prezzie shopping go? I love to shop for gifts! 

*Kellydallard* - I agree, we are all over the place! And I agree with Jodi, give your clinic a call about medicine while d/r, they know best. 

*Moomin* - Fingers crossed you get a date for your scan tomorrow 

*Star* - Good to see you are feeling better now you are stimming! Here if a follie dance for you....
           

*Bobble* - Welcome back I hope the acupuncture has helped those follies and you get good news from your scan tomorrow  Here is a follie dance for you to.... 
           

*Sarahjj* -
*  Good luck for testing *


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lilly  ta for the follie dance.... hopefult by my 1st scan on friday they will be well on their way!!

Sarah good luck for testing !!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for testing tomorrow - sending lots of     

Have just had an email from my consultant and we have our first scan on Friday 17th March, so just under 2 weeks away!!! (might have to do a ticker for that one!!)

Starr - Glad you are ok Hun, When is your next scan?

Kelly - Wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Struthie - Things are looking good now, good luck for your scan tomorrow

Julie - Glad you have a decision about your job - Hope it all works out ok for you

Erica - Feel for you at the moment and having to tell your girls, don't envy you on that one.

Jed - Hope the down regging is going ok

Holly - Good luck for your appointment this week, hope you are able to post to let us know how it went, will be thinking of you

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed, brain has just ceased up.  Feeling very tired today, been up early the last 3 mornings because of work.... thank goodness no morning sickness yet

Right will catch up with you all tomorrow

love to you all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Thought I would pop on while dh and Oli are blobbing in front of the Simpsons 

Moomin-fab news on your scan date sweetie,not long to go   thanks for the good luck vibes for tomorrow  

Sarah-I am thinking of you loads hunny      remember we are here for you  

Jodi & lily-thanks for the advice on the medication,I managed to cope without  

Jo-hows the d/r hunny no nasty side effects I hope  

Right must go and tidy up abit,house looks like a bombs hit it,got some important forms to fill in tonight too for the hospital in the morning.Must admit I am bricking it,just feels like donkeys since I have been d/r what with not having to go to the clinic,just worried that the scan will show I have already ov'd,will try to get on tomorrow afternoon to catch up!!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Sarah - Huge       for testing today honey.

Erica - Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend and destressed a bit.

Struthie - good news about the follies hon.

Moomin - good news about the scan date. Mine is the 16th and I can't wait - getting really worried incase all is not well.

Big      to shazia, kelly, lilly, jed, jodi, bobble, jilly, candy, holly, petal, murtle, julie, starr, and everyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Desperate to catch up but just not had chance, Starr thinking of you and sending follie growing vibes x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Well I had my first base line scan today,my womb lining is too thick at the mo,I told them I thought I ov'd wheile d/r.Have got to give them a call later this afternoon for my blood results,then they will decide how we go from there.Think they are gonna tell me to have my Pregnyl jab tonight and hope that brings on a bleed. Bit dissapointed though.

I know its really stupid to book anything around the time of IVF but we have a bit of a predicament now. Michaels dad died 10 years ago,he died of Parkinsons so was in a wheel chair for most of the time and the last family walk with him was up somewhere on the Yorkshire Moors,so we scattered his ashes there.We had all booked to go in April and now it looks like we cant go,so dont know what to do now!!

Anyway must go and put the shopping away

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!

Was very bad and tested early yesterday        - got BFN & was completely devastated, but wanted to be prepared for bad news from the clinic this morning. However - I must have tested too early as this morning at the clinic it was  I can't believe it and am still in total shock as I was convinced it hadn't worked.
Still shaking from the news but so so pleased.    

Kelly - sorry hun. Hope you are OK and will still be able to go ahead soon.  

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes and vibes!

Will catch up more later when I've calmed down!

Sarahjj 
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Wishing you a happy 8 months  
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sarah
OMG          
You must be absolutely thrilled, just goes to prove the point about early testing   
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond, fantastic news.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Sorry to hear your scan wasn't as good as you had hoped but don't panic   Hope the clinic call back asap about your bloods & that tx dates don't stop your plans for April  
Moomin - Great ticker   bet you love looking at it!!
Starr - Reflexology sounds fab, just the job   think I should look at it myself. Glad you feel better now you are stimming.
Bobble - Welcome back &  for your scan today, stay   like you said it's so much better than last time & it only takes one!
    to Jodi, Lilly, Doods, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Sarah

 CONGRATULATIONS 

to you and DH!           

Erica  honey. Hope you are ok. Maybe you should try to reflexology to help with the stress you are going through at the moment.

Kelly - sorry that things aren't going too well for you honey. I know it's not much consolation, but it is better to find out now that the dr drugs aren't working properly rather than O early during treatment. I hope everything gets sorted out and next time is successful. 

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sarah-fanflippintastic news hunny,well done,enjoy every minute          



Well my bloods show that I have not fully d/regged so I have had a jab of Pregnyl and have to wait for another af,could be anything upto 2 weeks  then I will have a scan and if all is ok I can start stimming 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Sarahjj huge congratulations sweetie, am so pleased for you and dh. Look after yourself my lovely xxx

Sorry not been around too much but am suffering terribly with nausea which in my opinion is alot worse than sickness as its constant and there from the minute I wake. Have been to docs today and he has given me some tabs but not felt much difference yet, he has also signed me off work for 2 weeks as not able to function normally at all. Am finding it really hard to eat too which is obviously not good. Sorry to go on, should be really grateful and I am but boy do I feel like poo!

Sorry for no personals but am definately keepng an eye on you all and sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Sarah!!

Kelly - sorry it wasn't the news you wanted,lets hope things sort themselves out soon xxx

Shazia - hope you start feeling better soon 

Well I am in for e/c on Wednesday,looks like I have about ten follies,so I am happy and looks certain we can egg share!
Have to do my trigger shot at 3.20am tomorrow,thats not good,and getting my hair done tomorrow too,just want to keep busy now,will catch up with you all properly soon xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Sarah!    

Wow you IUI/IVfers are on a roll! Long may it continue. 

 for Kelly. Sorry it's not going to plan at the moment, but hopefully it'll just mean a little delay. Hope it doesn't spoil your family plans in April. 

Shazia - sorry you've been feeling so poorly - hope the tablets do the trick... 

 to Erica, Candy, Looby, Doods, Moomin, Struthie, Lily and all and special    for Starr.
Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Sarahjj - CONGRATULATIONS your   - Really pleased for you and your DH, here's to a healthy nine months

Kelly - Hope you are OK Hun, you seem to be having such a time of it at the moment, you know where I am if you want to call me, you have my mobile number,   

Struthie - Don't envy you doing you trigger shot at 3.20am thought mine was bad enough at 0030. Good luck for your egg collection on Wednesday, will be thinking of you    

Starr - How are you getting on with the stimming, hope you are feeling better.  

Shazia - Hope you start to feel better soon, so far m/s has stayed away although have felt a bit icky a couple of times, mainly when I am hungry

Doods - know exactly how you are feeling re the scan, I feel exactly the same.

Molly - How are you doing? Hope time isn't going too slowly for you until you next appointment. April will soon be here.  

A big  to everyone else that I have missed.

A bizzare thing happened today at work, been on a course all day, an introduction to the NHS, and have been chatting to another lady who I have met through this web site, who has been having treatment with the same consultant, anyway met her today at lunch time. I knew she worked at the hospital and she recognised me because of my FF wrist band!!! It was good to meet someone closer to home. Felt like we knew each other really well.

So when are we all gonna meet up again? January seems ages ago.

Right better go and sort out some dinner, thought I would cook tonight for a change

Take care, loves you all!

Moomin
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi girls just to update,
I had 2nd follie scan this morning and I now have 8 follies.


I am amazed....This is fantasic for me as I never thought I could get to EC.
I spoke with the nurse for 1/2 and hour before my scan discussing my options.
I said lets see what happens at the scan.

Follies are 11,12,12,13,15,18,20 and 21.

I am convinced that the session of acupuncture did the trick.

Question:
Can the smaller follies catch up in time for EC on wed ?

Never thought I would say this.

EC IS WEDNESDAY AT 10-30AM.
HCG TONIGHT AT 11-15PM.

Congrats to Sarah   well doen to you and DH .feet up now girl;

Catch you all later 
Bobble x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you for all so much the lovely messages. All your support has really kept me going through this rollercoaster. It hasn't sunk in yet. I still can't believe it after so many years of trying. Just hoping that everything will be OK now  

Bobble - great news on your follies. Good luck for EC Wednesday    

Struthie - good luck with your trigger jab - what a time to have to do it! Good luck for EC Wednesday    

Shazia - hope you are feeling better. Don't know if it might help you but a friend of mine who got very bad nausea used travel wrist bands from Boots that use acupressure to relieve the nausea. They really helped her.  

Kelly - so sorry you've had this delay. hopefully AF will arrive soon and you can start stimming  

Hello to everyone else.  

Sarahjj
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Sarah - Fabulous news     I'm so pleased for you... wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.

Struthie - So pleased you are able to egg share after all... loads of luck for Weds and for 3.20 jab   not good!!

Bobble - loads of luck to you too for EC.

Moomin - glad to hear you are doing well hun... not long now til you find out if it's double trouble!!  Take care.

Loads of love to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sarah - Congratulations hun!!!  You must be over the moon!!! What a lovely surprise for you after getting a BFN the day before!  Enjoy the next 8 months!

Kelly - sorry to hear things have been delayed, that must be really frustrating for you!  At least you haven't ov'd early though - little consolation I know.

Struthie & Bobble - good luck for EC on Wed!!!!

Shazia - your nausea sounds awful.  I hope those pills that the doc has given you are doing the trick.  In the meantime keep your feet up and take it easy hun.

Hi to Jodi, Holly, Rachel, Lilly, Erica, Doods, Starr, moomin and I'm sure I've forgotten some of you lovely ladies and for that I apologise.  Its been really quiet on here lately?

As for me, well I have my baseline scan tomorrow and if all is well I get to start stimming on Friday - finally.  Haven't been too bad downregging, just a few headaches and a bit moody but will be glad to start stimms all the same.  

Hope everyone is ok

Love Jo x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Been trying to catch up for a few days, so a tad behind on the new, congratulatiosn Sarah, so pleased we are finally getting some good news.

Struthie & Bobble (/waves welcome bcak) good luck with your egg collections

Shazia try and look at your nausea as a positie, hard I know, but it really got me through the 1st 4months, there are so many people who would do anything to feel like we have, all that said I hope that you start to feel better soon.

Jo, hope that you have down regged ok, Starr are you starting to feel better withthe stims, sorry I think I may have missed some of your posts /slaps

Hope you are ok Sair, any plans to move forward ?

Moomin, hope you and Richard are ok and still on cloud nine, any news when the first scan is, sending sticky vibes, I just got my wristband, I am a bit slow in realising they were doing them ! Can you start a new thread about meeting up again maybe we could do it in April.

Kelly hoping you haven't down regged as you are preggers .... and if you are not that you get to start stimming soon, you never know  

Molly I know I haven't been there recently, forgive me   

Love and best wishes to all not mentioned


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Bobble-fab news that you have got to e/c hunny,well done and keep us posted,good luck   

Moomin-wow your just a party animal arent you?? Might have to sit out organising the next meet  but would love to go,thanks for your words chick  are you still on msn??

Sarah-bet your still grinning from ear to ear  

Struthie-wow thats early loads of luck for e/c hunny,I want all the details,so glad you can still egg share too 

Erica-Not long till sausage eh ?  

Molly-Loved the " little" bit on your post sweetie  opeh uory ko  

Candy-the scan would have showed if I was pg wouldnt it   

Starr-hope your doing ok??

J0-loads of luck for your b/l scan tomorrow chick   

Right I am off to sit down cos I have got a banging headache,where is that bloody   when you want her  

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies  .

Kelly ~ good news that you can continue with this   . Hope the   comes soon so that you can get stimming.

Bobble ~ well done on all those lovely follies. Some of my little follies had caught up by EC so you should have lots of lovely eggs too.   for EC tomorrow.

Jed ~   for your scan tomorrow. Hope you can start stimming.

Struthie ~ such good news about those follies.  for EC tomorrow.

Shazia ~ hope the tablets are working and you are feeling less   today.

Big   and     to Sair, Molly, Holly, Candy, Lilly, Jilly, Jodie, Moomin, Sarah, Julie, Erica, Starr and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have met some of you, when I came with Holly C to your met outside of Milton Keynes last November. I recognise some of the names and have to admit I have been looking in occasionally to see how you are going. It is lovely to hear the successes!

I usually hang out on the IUI thread, as that is what I am _supposed_ to be having. There has however been a change in plan. I have had a scan today to find that I have too many follies. The options seem to be to abandon or go for IVF/ICSI. So here I am. It seems that it going to be all go on Friday. I am a bit freaked out as this is a very quick u turn from our decision to try something less invasive first. So any tips to make Friday less traumatic would be greatfull received.

I hope that you are all well and that there are positive things for all of us in the future!

Take care

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Sorry things aren't going to plan but be patient hunny it's only a slight hick-up & here's a little dance to hurry the evil one along          
Shazia - Hope you're sickness goes away soon   ginger biscuits I've been told by my sister are a great help.
Doods - Ooooohhhh not long until your scan   bet you can't wait. I'm definately going to look into reflexology.
Struthie -      for ec tomorrow.
Molly -     Hope you're ok.
Moomin - Another meet would be great   as I missed the last one. Hope you're taking it easy.
Bobble -  they can have a growth spurt in the last day or 2. On my Monday scan I had 12 follies & they hoped to get 9 eggs but by ec on the Wednesday they got 16   Wishing you lots of luck    
SarahJ - Have you come back down to earth yet   I doubt it, enjoy every minute.
JED -   for your scan tomorrow & I hope you get the go ahead for stimming.
Misky - Welcome aboard & blimey what a shock being thrown stright into IVF   Wishing you lots of luck    we are all here to support you & answer any questions as best we can.

Hi &   to Candy, Starr, Sair, Julie & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thought it was time to organise another IUI Meet, so have started a new thread, if you are interested then here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Misky welcome, thats fantastic news that you have responded so well all beit a bit scary that things are moving so far, the ec and et are both pretty straight forward I never felt a thing during ec, its always the 2ww which is the worst but thats the same with all treatments, I think it was Morgan who had her IUi converted due to over stimulation and she now has two beautiful boys, so good luck.

No tips, apart from trying to stay positive, maybe this was fate xx

Moomin thanks for organising, Erika about time we got to meet ya !

Kelly of course you have scans, I just had a blood test to see if down regging, depends if they were looking, will keep everything crossed anyway x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Just trying to catch up !!!

Kelly hope the d/r is working and you'll get better news soon !!

Misky.... welcome i remember bending your ear about adoption last year!! Good luck with the ivf convert. As Candy said morgans got twin boys from her conversion a while back !! 

Sarah  Congrats!!!!  There's definatley something in the air.. Lets hope the good news holds for the rest of us eh!!

Moomin not long to the scan now!!  Bet Richards still grinning from ear to ear !!

Candy ta for the good vibes hon !!  How's that beautiful boy of yours??  xx

Erika hope this week is better for you!!

Jed  if you start stimming friday you'll be a week behind me... cycle buddy!!

Struthie Good lUck for e/c tommorow.#

All fine here.. felling so much better now i'm stimming. Looking forward to my scan on friday to see how my little follies are doing !!

Love to all 

S xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr love your new sig - New year New Miracle


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

*   Congratulations Sarahjj   *

Kellydallard - I am sorry you did not get good news from your scan and bloods chick 
I know each clinic is different with the advice they offer but I just thought I would mention that my clinic say no heart raising activity (exercise) while trying to d/r as the increased heart rate hampers the d/r process. I noticed you go to the gym, swimming and clean a lot so thought it might be worth a mention in light of the results you just had, hope you don't think I cheeky.

Struthie - How are you feeling? Not long now 

Bobble - Great news!!!!!

Misky - welcome, is it egg collection Friday for you then? I bet you feel nervous with things moving so quick 

Big hello to all I have not mentioned


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy... positive thinking!!  Mind u if all goes to plan the timing will be almost to the day from my miracle last year!!!  Freaky eh! xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks guys,feeling ok,will report in tomorrow night xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck struthie


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Heaps of luck for Struthie & Bobble


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO
MOOMIN, SARAH & DOODS   ​
Wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies   ​
luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Very freaky Starr, J was due a couple of days b4 my first miracle would have been due and I tested a few days earlier than I did the 1st time, just 2 years gap ! was meant to be   

Murtle lovely to hear from you, hope you are ok , are you still enjoying a break from working so much ?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Candy

I'm doing OK. Not so much a lady of leisure these days. I went back to work part time in Jan. I needed to get my life back to normal. My course work keeps me busy the rest of the time. Probably won't be cycling again until June/July.

Big hugs to Jacob.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi girls,
Just got back from EC.

9 eggies....... 

Totally shocked as I am classed as poor responder.
Last Friday only had 4 follies...WOW.......

DH swimmers are good so fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Will catch up later.

Bobble x.

PS I loved the sedation drug...went all wobbly and never felt a thing...


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fantastic news Bobble. Well done!

I always enjoy the drugs too - may me feel very chilled for a change!

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Murtle - Hi, good to see you!  

Bobble - That is fantastic news! Well done  

Struthie - Hope things went well today


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

It's very quiet on here today - hope everyone is ok.

Bobble ~ great news about all those eggies - Well done you. Sending lots of     for that  tomorrow honey.

 Murtle Hope you are ok hon.

Misky ~ hello and welcome. Try not to worry too much about the IVF, as Candy says it is the 2ww which is the worst bit (as always). You won't remember a thing about the EC and it is a good excuse to put your feet up and get DH to do everything for you. Wishing you lots of luck    .

Starr ~ Glad you are feeling better now that you are stimming hon. Try to stay as     as possible.

Struthie ~ Hope it all went well for you hon and   for the  .    

Jed ~ Hope the baseline scan went well and you can start stimming.

Erica ~ I would thorougly recommend reflexology. I have fallen asleep a couple of times as it is so relaxing. Also on my 3rd IUI I only had to do a couple of injections as my follies grew so well and I'm sure that was down to a reflexology session stimulating the ovaries.

 to Kelly, Moomin, Shazia, Lilly, Molly, Holly, Sarah, Jilly, Jodi, Judy, Candy, KJ, CK,Sair, Julie and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I haven't really been around much this week but I have been so tired, have been in bed by 9pm most nights!!! Also the sick feeling has kicked in this week, oh the joys!!!!! But at least it makes me feel pregnant so not moaning!!!

Doods - How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Bobble - Good news about the number eggs collected, good luck for that all important  tomorrow  

Holly - Wishing you all the best for your first appointment tomorrow.  , let us know how you get on

Misky - How are you doing? I remember you from the IUI meet last year, wishing you all the best for your IVF, the  is definately the worse part, but we will all be here for you.   

Starr - Keeping everything crossed for you..... when are you due for egg collection?

Struthie - Hope today went well for you and wishing you all the best for your important  

Jed - How did your scan go? Are you able to start stimming yet?

Kelly - How are you Hun? Keeping thinking about you loads at the moment. I am still on MSN, when I am not at work, so send me a nudge anytime you see me on!!! May be calling on you for details for Buckingham!!

Molly - how are you honey? Not working too hard I hope!!   

Erica - Hope you are ok     

Sarahjj - Has it sunk in yet?     

A big hello to everyone else that I have missed. Made an appointment to see my GP on Friday to tell her the good news, she was expecting an email from me but decided to go in and see her instead!

Right off to go and sort out some dinner,

*Don't forget if you are interested in the next meet then add your name to the list!!!*

Take care

  to you all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Bobble - great news on your eggs. Good luck!    

Moomin - hope you are feeling OK  

Doods - hope you are feeling OK  

Struthie - hope all went well     

Misky - good luck for Friday!      Wow - what short notice!!

Kelly- hope you are OK  

Hi to Murtle, Candy, Lilly, kj, Erica, Jo, Jilly, Julie, Jed, Shazia, molly, Holly & everyone else  

I'm doing OK. Still can't quite believe it, especially as still no symptoms really  - apart from insomnia- hence the post at this time of the morning !!   Just hope that everything is OK.

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning 
Well we got 8 eggs yesterday,so I am happy.
Just waiting for my phone call now,please god they have fertilised ok.
Will update later xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Struthie - wonderful news  

Fingers crossed for good news later today  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Excellent news Struthie.  

I now how you are feeling.....waiting for that call.
I have knots in my tummy here.

Good luck.

Bobble x.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Me too Bobble,good luck with your call xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Had my call from Care.

5 Fertilized ...so very pleased. 

ET is 8-45am tomorrow morning.

Bobble x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bobble - Well done - Good luck for tomorrow.      

Struthie - Have you had your call yet?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Julie - Feeling not too bad today, had a nice lie in this morning- which is what I think I needed....

Now my pigging car is playing up and waiting for the RAC to come out and have a look at it.... great...gonna be late for work as well!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just got the call,out of my four two have fertilised,I suppose thats about right.
So in tomorrow at 10am for transfer,told me to start taking baby aspirin too.

Embryologist said they nearly didn't get enough to egg share as some of the eggs really didn't want to come out!
Phew I can breathe again now xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Phew! That was a close call Struthie.

Good luck to you and Bobble for ec tomorrow.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey Struthie - At least you can breath again - Good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congrats to Struthie & Bobble on the eggies.     to you both for tomorrow.

 to Julie - glad you're a bit better sweetie...

 to Murtle, Candy, Moomin, Kelly, Lily, Sarah, Doods and all.

Special    to Starr for tomorrow and     for Misky for EC

 too for Holly - hope it went well today...

Love and  to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I haven't read back so forgive me if I've missed anything but I just wanted to say...

Struthie - Congratulations on your embies - that's wonderful news - good luck with the transfer.

Starr - thinking of you - hope the stimming is going well.

Murtle - lovely to see you again

Love to everyone else  

Victoria

PS  Someone sent kisses to Holly for today - I've obviously missed your news Holly but I'll look for it now x
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Struthie...

I will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Sure we cyled for IVF last time ? April last year when my IVF was abandoned cause of cyst.

Anyway we have made it this far.

Feet up after tomorrow Struthie...


Bobble x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Bobble - my last ICSI was June/July 2005.

Victoria - lovely to see you back xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Victoria  - Good to see  you around - Can't believe you are nearly half way there.... How are you feeling?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

everyone.

Well done Bobble and Struthie on those lovely embies.   and     to both of you for tomorrow and the next two weeks.

Holly ~ Hope your appointment went well hon and that you are getting settled in. 

Jed ~ Hope the baseline scan went well and it's all systems go for stimming     

Starr and Kelly hope you are both getting on ok. Any sign of the   yet Kelly?

Moomin ~ Sickness has kicked in a bit for me and DP thinks I'm   'cos I'm really happy about it. managing to keep it at bay by eating loads   .

Misky ~   for tomorrow hon    

 and     to Lilly, Molly, Murtle, Julie, Petal, VIL, Sarah, Candy, Jilly, Judy and everyone else.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - Everything crossed for your 2 embies    & all the very best for et tomorrow.
Candy - Are you sure you want to meet me   
Starr - Glad you are feeling better &   for your scan tomorrow.
Moomin - Not long until your scan, bet you're counting the days. Hoping the sickness eases off soon, my sis said ginger biscuits help   Another meet is a great idea   I'll reply on the other thread but hope to make this one.
Molly -     hope all is well in Mollyland. Next week we are half way through March so look how near April is   
Doods - Your scan is next week too isn't it   Bet you're so excited. Reflexology is sounding better by the minute   
Bobble -     for your 5 embies & et tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.
Misky -     for ec tomorrow.
Holly -      for your appt today, hope it is everything you want & more   
Julie -  glad you're feeling better poppet, I didn't get to log on yesterday so will catch up with you this afternoon.
Sarah - Good to hear you're feeling ok   & still bouncing off that ceiling!!
Lilly -  Hope you're ok.
Jilly -       

 Murtle, Kj, VIL, JED, Catwoman   & everyone else. Have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC MISKY   

Follie dance for you Starr, hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies tomorrow 

                      

Kelly - you OK sweetie? 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Eveving all,

Sorry I have been awol,got lots to think about and what with wanting af to come I have had no time left.Yesterday I think it all got abit much and I had a banging migraine,Michael bless him called Care to make sure I could take some really strong migraine tablets and luckily they said yes,so I was aslepp not long after I took those in the afternoon went to bed early too 

Still waiting for af is doing my head in  its not really due till late next week but I am hoping that the Pregnyl jab I had on Mon might help it along,thanks all for your message.

Moomin-sorry your feeling icky babe,hope it passes soon  well done for sorting the next meet  

Struthie-so glad you could go ahead with the egg share hunny,fingers crossed for you 

Bobble-fantastic about your eggs too hunny,well done,will be thinking of you  

Misky-   remember you from the meet.glad you have joines us,loads of luck coming your way 

Huge hello to all you other lovlies,catch up tomorrow,might not be around much after the weekend as its 10 years since michaels dad died and all the family get together,normally a v.emotional time.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51052.0.html


----------

